# Hdr Photo Attempt



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

well here it goes...

1.










2.










3.










heres a link to the definition of HDR to those who dont know:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_dynamic_range_imaging

More recent photos:

1.










2.










and a B&W shot for good measure:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Pics. 

Your avatar is awesome!!


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Nice, do you have any guides for this ?


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

I didn't make a write up for my process yet, but heres a link to a basic write that should get you started.

http://www.hdrsoft.com/resources/tutorial_basic/index.html

and another picture for good measure


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Did you make the pics using Photomatix software or could you use Photoshop CS?


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

I used photomatix for the most part. This can all be done in photoshop but its harder to get the same effects as using photomatix. Photomatix can also throw off the colour at times so I have to use photoshop to correct it.

heres another one 

before:










after:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work specR0 :thumb: 

Love the last one. It would work very well if you altered the background. There are too many things going on to distract the eye.

Good shots :thumb:


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

I just dont understand the whole take a few shots on auto function but with different exposure rates? how can i do this? 

And specR0 are you using photomatix basic or pro?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

edthedrummer said:


> I just dont understand the whole take a few shots on auto function but with different exposure rates? how can i do this?
> 
> And specR0 are you using photomatix basic or pro?


Hi, some cameras have auto bracket. It makes the camera take a series of shots with different exposures. Then the HDR software combines and adjusts them.

Have a look here http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Exposure/Auto_Bracketing_01.htm

It will depend on what camera you have. 

P.S It is also a good idea to use a tripod to make sure the photos are frame for frame shots.


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi, some cameras have auto bracket. It makes the camera take a series of shots with different exposures. Then the HDR software combines and adjusts them.
> 
> Have a look here http://www.dpreview.com/learn/?/Glossary/Exposure/Auto_Bracketing_01.htm
> 
> ...


^^ yeah what Maxtor said haha.

If you just want to practice using photomatix you could always use what ever source photo you have and change the brightness/contrast settings in PS first and import those images into photomatix. Most of the pictures Ive posted up so far have been simulated (1 image source, made into 3 images via changing brightness/contrast and saving each image as seperate files) with the exception of the image below.


----------



## specR0 (Jul 2, 2007)

new pics!


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm an HDR fan too


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

LOVING the wingless scoob.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice shots! Gonna do some more research on this and have a go myself!


----------

